# Blood Ravens, 4th Company Reporting



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

A while back I began a project log about my efforts to create a new Abaddon model for my forces. I had a really great time and enjoyed the feed back I got at each step of the project. Now I'm beginning a new project log. 

I've been playing Dawn of War II quit a bit recently. I admit, initially I was annoyed that it was more of an RPG style system them an all RTS like Dawn of War I had been. But you know what, I paid good money for it so I played it. I grew to enjoy it. The characters are memorable, is perhaps more then a little annoying, and the story was put together well enough to make me feel like I had some investment in my troops but the game play was smooth enough to not be lost to the story. 

And so, I've fallen. I've been inspired to create a Blood Ravens army based on Dawn of War II. So with that in mind I am announcing the formation of my project log: Blood Ravens.

The key point for Dawn of war II were the characters, including the force commander (whom represents yourself). I want to build the characters themselves. So allow me to introduce you to the characters:

First we have Captain Garvin Toriel, recently appointed Captain of the Blood Ravens 4th company:








This is the force commander you play through out Dawn of War II and Dawn of War II: Chaos Rising. While you can equip him with dozens of different armor styles, including terminator armor, and outfit him as a bolter specialist, close combat expert, or supporting unit I think I'm ultimatly going to go with Terminator armor mainly because the way I played him, he fought from the front. 

Next we have Devastator Sergeant Avitus:








A gruff individual, he got on my nerves a lot through out the campaign. He is extremely vocal is his disdain for any non-space marine and even more so about his hatred for non-humans. He is constantly berating the Imperial Guard for their "weaknesses" and frequently voices his questioning of the reason to be helping them (Where is that "bitch-smack Avitus" button when you need it?). None the less, he can pour a ton of fire power onto a target.

Then we have Scout Sergent Cyrus:








Arguably the eldest of the main space marine characters, Cyrus served with the death watch before returning to the Chapter as a trainer. Fiercely loyal to his initiate students, Cryus is principle responsible for the next generation of Blood Ravens. (This is going to be a counts as Telion.)

Next we Tactical Sergeant Tarkus:








Resolute in the face of danger, Tarkus' ability to think clearly under fire and hold the line provided me with a serious advantage on several missions. Later his ability to be equiped with Terminator armor allows me to use his 4 man squad to hold an area while my other 3 squads eliminated another threat.

Finally we have Assault Sergeant Thaddeus:








Hot headed and impretousness, I found him really annoying in the beginning of the story. 
"A quick jump, a few grenades and we'll have it." (Um... no. You'll have a face full of Dakka-dakka from the orks and I'll be shy one assault squad. Leave the tactics to the commander kid.) But love him, or loath him, his speed coupled with the abilities he gains latter on made him a favorite option for fast moving attacks. 

Obviously, the focal point for each of these characters will be the faces. So I will need to convert the faces to resemble their digital counter parts.

Force commander Toriel and Tarkus I think will be the easiest. Toriel just needs the head with the squad hair cut from the devastator box while Tarkus is a stern faced bald marine (What marines player doesn't have a dozen of those heads in their bitz box?)

Avitus will be more of a challenge. I'm not sure what to do to achieve his face. Initially I was thinking of the head from the devastator box, again with the squad hair cut, but now I'm thinking the exposed head from the command squad set will work better. using green stuff I can build up the hair and the scar on his face along with the... whatever that is around his head. Bionics? 

Cyrus is the real challenge. I'm not aware of any space marine head that looks like Cyrus and likewise I'm not away of any 40k head with the Commander Riker beard on it. I'm open to suggestions here. I know I'm probably going to need to green stuff the optics, so that's no real issue there. And green stuffing hair isn't much of a problem either. The real catch is that Cyrus appears to have a very thin head. Perhaps something from the High elf range? I don't know. Suggestions?

Beyond the characters is the color scheme. I'm in the process of developing the paint scheme I want to use for my Blood Ravens. So far I've figured out 2 recipes and completed a test model for one of them. 

the two paint schemes I've come up are:

1)
Red Armor:
Scab red (2 coats)
1:1 Scab red: Red Gore First High light
1:1 Red Gore: Blood Red 2nd High light
Badab Black wash
Metal Areas:
Bolt Gun metal
Badab black wash
Bone Areas:
Kommando Khaki base coast
4 coats Bleached bone
Eyes:
Knarloc green basecoat
Snot Green High light
Scorpion green High light
Skull White dot

2)
Red Armor:
Red Gore
Devlen mud wash
Metal Areas:
Bolt Gun metal
Badab black wash
Bone Areas:
Bestial Brown Base Coat
Graveyard earth
4 coats of watered down Bleached Bone
Eyes:
Knarloc green basecoat
Snot Green High light
Scorpion green High light
Skull White dot


Here's the test mini for the first paint job:










there is a reason I'm trying to figure out multiple paint schemes by the way. In Dawn of War II: Chaos Rising, they introduced a Corruption system. Based on certain acts you took, or certain pieces of wargear you use your squads may become corrupt and begin to lean toward Chaos. I want to make a note of this in my army but in a subtle way. Basically I want to have an alternate paint scheme that is still blood ravens, but is darker. Kinda like Midnight Blue compared to Regal blue sort of darker. It's still blue, but the midnight is undeniably darker and in truth you probably wouldn't notice the difference in color unless an example of each was standing next to one another for comparison. 

So.... I guess that about wraps me up for right now. I need to pick up a few things to continue my development of the army plan but I won't be able to get those until Monday. 

As always, Thoughts, comments, criticisms and suggestions are welcome, and encouraged. I'll be updating this project as I make advancements in my plans.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I have to say this is a great start to a project log. The first marine looks pretty good, I look forward to seeing you start creating the other marines.

On a different note, has anyone else noticed that the voice actor for Cyrus also does the voices for one of the guys in Bullestorm. I don't have the game but I watched a trailer for it and I'm like, hey I know that guy.....


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

I've decided to magnetize some of my troops, for a couple of reasons. First, it will allow me to try different load outs, swapping a flammer for a melta gun or a Missile Launcher for a Heavy bolter, with out needing to have a seperate model for each. The other reason is cost. Well, this is kind of the same point but I'll be able to represent several versions with a single model versus needing several models. Look at a tactical squad:

7 Marines with Bolters. ( No need to magnatize)
1 Marine that may have one of the following:

 Flamer
 melta-gun
 Plasma gun
1 Marine that may have one of the following:

 Heavy Bolter
 Missile Launcher
 Lascannon
 Multi-melta
 Plasma Cannon
1 Sergent that may have any two of the following 

 one Chain Sword
 One Power Fist
 Combi-weapon
 Storm Bolter
 Plasma Pistol
 Power Weapon

That's seriously like 30 models to represent all the options. Where if I magnatize the Heavy weapon, Special weapon and sergent, I just need the parts for various options and with my bitz box, I feel pretty confident in having the majority of parts I would need to accomplish this.

So I'm going to magnatize 3 members per each squad.

For those that are following this work log and want to see how I'm going to magnatize them, please read on.

I'm going to need 2 magnets for each point of connection. So I need to make note of how many points of connection I will have. 

With the heavy weapon guy, I'm going to need 3 points of connection. The Right arm/Shoulder, the Left arm/shoulder and the back/pack. So that's 6 magnets. 








You can see by this diagram I'll need to place one magnet in each of the arms and another in each of the shoulders. I'll also place one magnet in the back of the upper torso and another in the inner section of the back pack. 

The special weapon trooper will only need one point of connection, and that's the right arm. You may be saying "Wait a minute. You need to change both arms." Well, no. I don't. If you think about it, the left arm is just holder the front of the weapon. And it's an open hand. I just need to change the arm holding the weapon. So I'll need to set magnets like so:









Lastly the sergeant. Baring the possibility of making the heads removable, which is an idea I'm entertaining for reason I will go into later, the sergeants will need 2 points of connection, one on each sholder so I can swap out the arms for the various weapon options. 









I just ordered the magnets. For those interested, I ordered magnets from K&J Magnetics. I've worked with Rare earth magnets before and free confident I can get away with using the smaller sizes in all the connection points I'll be doing. I ordered a package of 100 of the D201-N52 magnets. I'll be sure to post a step by step of my efforts once the magnets come in.

Now, I had mentioned that I was thinking about making the heads removable. That's half correct. In Dawn of War II, there are a lot of equipment options. Just because Tarkus begins with power armor, doesn't mean you can't give him Terminator armor later on. The Commander can be given a jump pack like wise. So I'm considering the possibility of making the head for each character model removable so I can equip then with different armors if I choose to. Not totally sold on this idea just yet, but it's an option I'm thinking about.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds a little fiddly to me, but Im sure it could work! Really looking forward to your Cyrus, he was my fave in the game!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like an interesting project. Your test mini looks very good. Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## Belius (May 9, 2009)

Looking really good so far buddy - got the colour scheme nailed down by the looks of it.

I'm a great fan of magnatising as it makes the models go further and imho is just a more cost effective way of building an army. (he's says currently magnatising a stormraven).

Looking forward to seeing how it pans out for you as I think putting magnets on space marines would test anybodys patience.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Dang, you stole my idea! :laugh:

It seems like you have put a lot of thought into this. I hope you dont have a problem with me stealing your color scheme. I have no idea how to paint them, and your list of paints sounds reasonable.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

Well we'll see how it turns out. I ordered the magnets last night. They'll probably be here next week, which coincidentally is spring break for me (I swear that was not planned!). I went through my bits boxes last night and pulled out bits for the vast majority of options I'll need in the tac squad. I've got a heavy bolter set, Plasma Cannon set, and Lascannon set sitting in a pot of simple green to remove the paint from them as I type this. Mean while I've got plastic parts for the Multimelta, the flammer, and about 3/4 of the options for the sergeant set aside in a bag. While I'm tempted to actually full out balls to the walls crazy and make a part for every possible option on the sergeant... yeah do I actually want to invest the time in making 2 arms with storm bolters? Though if my opponent lets me use a pair of bolters as a twin linked bolters with inferno rounds... 

As another update I took a suggestion someone made over on B&C and used the head from the Dark Angles veteren sprue to make the head of Avitus.










I'm gonna try and pick up a tactical squad box later this week. That will give me the material to build the squad next week.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

i LOVE the idea! i would have liked to get my bloodravens more like the indame ones ( the rimless shoulder pads and stright edged rebreathers) but im cheap good luck


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

*update*

And I present to you the Singing Trio of Space Marines! 


No, just kidding. I've completed a test mini for each of 3 color recipes I've come up with:

#1:








This one is the most basic of the three. 


*Red Armor*
 Chaos Black prime
 Scab red base
 1:1 Scab Red: Red Gore highlight
 1:1 Red gore: Blood Red high light
 Badab Black wash
*Bone*
 Kommando Khaki Base
 3-5 coats of watered down Bleached bone

#2:










*Red Armor*
 Chaos Black prime
 Red Gore Base
 Devlen Blud wash
 1:1 Red gore: Blood Red high light
*Bone*
 Bestial Brown Base
 Graveyard Earth
 3-5 coats watered down Bleached bone

#3:








This one is based on a recipe I found on Heresy-online.


*Red Armor*
 Chaos Black prime
 1:1 Scab Red: Dark Flesh base
 1:1:4 Dark Flesh: Chaos Black: Water (Wash)
 1:50 Scab Red:Red Gore highlight
 Blood Red High light
*Bone*
 Graveyard Earth
 3-5 coats watered down Bleached bone

What do you all think? The last one looks a bit darker in comparison to the first two and I think I'll look at that when I do the corruption of the Blood Angles. I've been toying with the idea of doing the odd weapon or part with a faint red glow to it to represent the corruption of the chapter. A more glowy red might look better contrasted against the darker scheme.

As an additional little update, I've also made a series of army templates to use when I build the actual army lists. They don't actually do anything, but I think they look cool and help pull the army together a bit more:


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

hmmm.... im seeing the colours being a bit too purple in hue, also.. when you do the proper models, id sugest washing scortched brown JUST into the recesses, not over the armour.. thatll give you some nice contrast  watch those highluights on the helmet.. they are kinda taking over  i think if you used the first one and washed scorched brown on it it MIGHT work quite well, its a test thing try it out on the one you have done, remember ALOT of water and if you use a drop of washing up liquid itll make it work alot better... just watch the bubbles


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

*List template backgrounds*

I love your list backgrounds i was planning on doing a set for my army as well, good job. How are they with bright color? i was planning on fadded or black and white for mine, because its seems to bright thick for the list, ie.. hard to see.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

I'm not totally sure I understand what you're asking, Azrell. Are you asking about how well a light colored text will show up on the back ground?
In short, not well. Human ability to read depends on our ability to recognize contrast of colors. Black on white, white on black. Grey on white, Red on Blue, anything on yellow cause eye strain and tend to exhaust you. If you're going to use a light colored text, I recommend having a dark colored back ground.

Anyway my magnets came in! I've managed to build a sergeant as a test bed. 










This is a quick little college I spent about 45 seconds putting together to show some of the different configurations. I still need to finish some of the other arms.










"The reports of our genetic deviancy have been.... not entirely exaggerated. What? Like you've got a better idea about what to do with your 5th arm!"


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll be following this one for sure...


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

So I made a 4th effort at paint jobs using the selective wash that Nistrum suggested. I got a little inventive and used a Gryphone sepia wash to tone down the brightness a bit.

Red Armor:
Scab red (2 coats)
wash with 50:50:200 Chaos Black: Dark Flesh: water
2:2:1 Scab red: Red Gore: blood red First High light
Gryphone Sepia wash
Bone Areas:
Bestial Brown Base Coat
Graveyard earth
4 coats of watered down Bleached Bone


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

much better, no purple  and the red is a much richer tone, do you think or did you prefer it before, at the end of the day its your army man  always your call at the end of the day


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

nistrum said:


> much better, no purple  and the red is a much richer tone, do you think or did you prefer it before, at the end of the day its your army man  always your call at the end of the day


I know. But I'm also exploring different painting jobs. I've never been really big into the painting before. So I'm deliberately trying different methods and paint schemes. So I still want feed back and suggestions for other methods to apply. You only get better by trying, or something like that.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

fair enough, well i think the base colour is really working now. what id suggest nextis working on highlighting, try to use an intermidate colour before your extreme highlight, it looks like the extreme blood red highlight is a very harsh transition try and water it down quite a bit, get a fair lot of it off your brush then paint it on, you should get a smoother transitio that way. it takes a little practice but if you make yourself do the highlighting on a full 10 marines youll get the hang of it pretty quick  

the bone is a nice flat colour but are you going to leave the chest eagles black? id reccomend if you are just giving them a quick highlight with codex grey so they dont look like you forgot them  is say you could paint them bone like mine or gold like the game, either goes really you dont have any other gold on the model yet and gold tends to work quite well with the red so go crazy  

the fact your putting this effort in now will make it alot easyer to get a uniform looking army later so goon on you for planning ahead


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like that last model the best myself, the red is far and away a better shade than the others. Model looks cleaner too, paint wise.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

nistrum said:


> the fact your putting this effort in now will make it alot easyer to get a uniform looking army later so goon on you for planning ahead


I'm going to assume you meant "Good on you". Other wise I have to respond with "WTF?"

But yeah, When I did the Abaddon model I learned a lot about planning. The effort I put into that project before I actually got to the model itself was substantial and you can see the result of that effort. Plus I've noticed several other people following that particular lead and posting up work logs for projects.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

I went to a swap meet yesterday, mainly to try and unload stuff more then to acquire stuff. I did manage to sell off most of my Grey Knights. No takers on my Eldar Army but oh well. I did manage to pick up a couple things for my Blood Ravens. Here's the first thing:










I never really looked at the Black Reach captain but now that I actually have the model I have to admit, it's really well done. I'd like to see some of the parts incorporated into the standard multi-part boxes. The Eagle headed armor and cloak around the shoulder being the two big ones. 

Anyway. I converted him to be holding an Aux Grenade launcher. Nothing terribly fancy here. Guard grenade launcher, cut out the central assembly and the ammo drum. Glue the parts together. Presto. Pistol grip aux grenade launcher.

I did find another use for the drum:









I left the Dark Angle iconography on the arm and bolter. In Dawn of War, a lot of the relics you pick up have ties to other chapters and infer that the Blood Ravens make use of equipment from other chapters, or that they work with other chapters and create items of remembrance for those actions. 


I did manage to clear out enough space to take one of my extra cases and devout it my Blood Ravens Army:


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

heh well done on the logo, very cool. i love the drum mag on the bolter, i cant belive i never realised you could do that, i can be sutch a numpty sometimes, thanks for that


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

so now I'm doing some planning. Speccifically planning for the characters. I want the respective characters to be really unique among my models. Ones that are individual and seperate. So I'm going to try and make them as closely based on the in-game models and art work as possible.

Now, for reference check, check out this:









You've got the Force commander in the front center, Cyrus to the immediate left with the sniper rifle, Avitus further left with heavy bolter. I want to say that's Thaddeus to the immediate right, but I don't know where the bionic eye came from. And then there's Tarkus at the far right.

Now I need to find parts. So here's my thoughts.

*Force Commander Toriel*
*the head:* I'm going to start with the exposed head from from the Sicarius model. Green stuff out 2 of his service studs, fill in the check bones a little and change the hair a bit so it will look less like Sicarius and more like the force commander's head.
*the Left shoulder guard:* Isn't there a shoulder pad in the commander box set that looks like that? I know there is a plastic shoulder guard somewhere like that. If it's not in the commander box which set is it in"
*The Legs:* Initially I was thinking of the legs from the master of recruits model. But then I looked at the image on the GW page. I can't quit tell if the cloak is separate from the body. Can anyone confirm whether it is separate from the body or not? 
*The Hammer:* Well that's easy. The Daemonhammer from the Grey Knights kit.

*Sergent Avitus*

I really like the chained shoulder guard for Avitus. It just fits his character. But I can't find a GW piece made that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

[Spoilers for Chaos Rising and Retribution]


You, uh ARE aware Avitus is dead right?
Canon ending for Retribution states that Tarkus is now a banner bearer in a Command Squad, Thaddeus has not been mentioned, Davian Thule is probably "alive" Avitus was the canon traitor, Jonah Orion is likely dead (though may not be), Martellus is alive and well, as is Cyrus, Gabriel Angelos is the chapter master, and the Force Commander has been sent on a 100-year penance crusade in the Eye of Terror.
[End Spoilers]


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> You, uh ARE aware Avitus is dead right?
> 
> Canon ending for Retribution states that Tarkus is now a banner bearer in a Command Squad, Thaddeus has not been mentioned, Davian Thule is probably "alive" Avitus was the canon traitor, Jonah Orion is likely dead (though may not be), Martellus is alive and well, as is Cyrus, Gabriel Angelos is the chapter master, and the Force Commander has been sent on a 100-year penance crusade in the Eye of Terror.


Please fix your post so folks like me who hadn't beaten Retribution & Chaos Rising don't see "Oops" like this and ruin the game for others.

Thanks.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> You, uh ARE aware Avitus is dead right?


No. None of the characters are confirmed as dead. Regardless, this thread is not intended for discussing Dawn of War II. It is a project log of my efforts to craft an army based on the game. Please keep that in mind when you make posts. I am not opposed to having admins remove excessive posts contrary to that point.

With classes wrapping up I managed to sit down and get some work done on a couple of the smaller projects in the army.

First up: Thule's Assault cannon









I magnetized the entire arm so the cannon and ammo box can be switched out for the lascannon/Plasma Cannon and the energy pack









Next in line we have Honor Guard Captain Apollo Diomedes:








Basically no conversion work here. Space Marine vet with Lightning claw and bolt pistol. Drop a jump pack on and presto. Diomedes is ready to fight.

Next we have, Force Commander Toriel, recently promoted Captain of the 4th company!









I made him to be very versatile with the ability to swap out his weapon and back pack options.








Here he is equipped with a jump pack, power fist and plasma pistol. Not exactly the sort of thing you want jumping into the middle of your lines. 









Here is he equipped with a thunderhammer ready to go "Knock Knock" on something.









Toriel is ready to rock with a power fist, plasma pistol and Command Heraldry.









I added the Teleportation pack from the Grey Knight kit partially because I had the part anyway, but also because in the game the Force Commander can be equipped with a Teleporter pack. I guess I can use it as a Jump pack in game.









Here he's ready to provide fire support with a master crafted bolter.









I did some simple conversion work to the jump pack to distinguish it from a normal jump pack.

In order to make use of the Sicarius backpack I need to install locking pins into the upper side of Toriel's back to keep the weight of the back pack from rotating it on the model.








This required the addition of pin holes in all the back packs.









Now, keen observers will notice I have 2 power fists, 2 plasma pistols and 2 chain swords and are probably wondering why. Well allow me to introduce you to Assault Sergent Thaddeus!








Hot headed, impetuous, and as likely to jump first a to look before he jumps, he leads his assault in aggressive assault maneuvers known for breaking enemy lines.









With the alternate power fist.









Here he is equipped with a thunder hammer.









Mainly just because I can, I took a pic of Thaddeus with a bolter.

As you can see, all the weapons are interchangable between Thaddues and Toriel. This might sound a bit like bragging but I think I'm entitled to it. I think I did a pretty darn good job with these characters.









Heroes the Blood Ravens Space Marines​


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Is that better?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some nice conversion work. You may want to get rid of the mould line on the hammer in the last pic, as it will detract from the paint job. 
I hate mould lines as I always seem to miss until after I have started painting!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I shall follow this thread with great interest. :biggrin:



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> [Spoilers for Chaos Rising and Retribution]
> 
> 
> You, uh ARE aware Avitus is dead right?
> ...




I did not know that Avitus was the canon traitor but his hate for IG should have made me see it coming. How come Orion isnt known? And FC was a bit heretical that means?


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

LAST WARNING: THIS IS NOT A DAWN OF WAR II DISCUSSION THREAD. TAKE IT SOMEWHERE ELSE.


----------



## Yoritomo Jiriki (Nov 4, 2010)

Maverike Prime said:


> This required the addition of pin holes in all the back packs.


Nice stuff. Looking forward to seeing it painted!

BTW, great idea re: locking pins. I have the same prob with my my jump infantry. What do you use as locking pins? Thanks!


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

Yoritomo Jiriki said:


> Nice stuff. Looking forward to seeing it painted!
> 
> BTW, great idea re: locking pins. I have the same prob with my my jump infantry. What do you use as locking pins? Thanks!


two pieces of paper clip attached as you see there.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

So much more magnetic work than I am willing to do. Good Job, but I do have one question. What the hell is the blue stuff on and around the magnet. Is it some kind of super glue or Loctite? I am very curious.

+ rep


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> So much more magnetic work than I am willing to do. Good Job, but I do have one question. What the hell is the blue stuff on and around the magnet. Is it some kind of super glue or Loctite? I am very curious.
> 
> + rep


Blue magic marker. I used sharpies to color the poles on the magnets. If you look further up in the thread You see I was lazy with my earlier attempts and wound up putting some magnets in backwards and ruining the effort. THis time around I colored the sides of the magnet. Red connects to blue.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

*Took a break from painting Scab red...*

So I've spent most of the day painting my tactical Blood Raven marines and... somewhere to the pair of librarians sitting on my desk started calling me. So after about 10 hours of painting Scab red and bleached bone I switched to painting the dark blue of the librarians. Obviously these are not done, but I thought I should post 'em and get some feed back.

The paint job on each is slightly different right now. 

Base coat: 1:1 mix of Chaos Black and Regal blue
Straight Regal Blue
1:1 Regal Blue: Ultramarine Blue
Here's where it differs slightly. On the terminator Librarian, I used a 3:3:1 mix of Regal Blue, Ultramarines Blue and Skull white for the next high light, while on the power armored librarian I used a 6:6:1 mix of Regal, Ultramarines and Skull white. Then on the Terminator I went back with Ice blue to add the final high light.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad not bad, whered you get, howd you make that PA libby? im trying to place it but just cant see it... i am assuming a SC or special model from the WHFB line?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Great conversion work! Is that an actual lense on the scope of the master crafted bolter? If it just isn't my eyes playing tricks on me....where did you get it?

Doc


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

docgeo said:


> Great conversion work! Is that an actual lense on the scope of the master crafted bolter? If it just isn't my eyes playing tricks on me....where did you get it?
> 
> Doc


The scope is part of the bit. It's from the Stern Guard kit. This figure in particular.




KhainiteAssassin said:


> not bad not bad, whered you get, howd you make that PA libby? im trying to place it but just cant see it... i am assuming a SC or special model from the WHFB line?


The Body is Sicarius. I took a drill to most of the ultramarine iconography. Added the Force Rod from the Grey knights kit in replacement of the sword and an open hand in replacement for the left hand. The psychic hood saws off amazingly cleanly and attaches to the back collar of the Sicararius figure even more cleanly. From there I just add a space Marine Company Champion head.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some really nice looking stuff here mate! I applaud the effort you have put into magnetizing everything and the conversions and kit bashes look great! I will follow your log with interest.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Maverike Prime said:


> The Body is Sicarius. I took a drill to most of the ultramarine iconography. Added the Force Rod from the Grey knights kit in replacement of the sword and an open hand in replacement for the left hand. The psychic hood saws off amazingly cleanly and attaches to the back collar of the Sicararius figure even more cleanly. From there I just add a space Marine Company Champion head.


nonetheless despite its ultrasmurf origins it looks awsome.


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Just found this thread, and your work is pretty darn awesome. Can't wait to see the progress you've made!


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

So I've actually been playing games again and I've been using my Blood Ravens. Well in my latest game I was with out recourse or alternative shocked to watch my opponents Deff Dread completely eat my iron clad dreadnought in close combat. So remembering the old saying that the Dice Gods favor the painted models, I painted my dreadnought. I only have the one dread model so far and it's been used as a normal dread, a ven-dread and an Iron Clad. With some paint on it hopefully I won't roll so totally badly with it next time that a deff dread will eat it. Anyway, here it is:









I got the Multi-melta arm from the AoBR set. Had to modify it to work on the Ven-dread body.









Just needed some plastic tubing the right size and my dremel.









I donno where I got the inferno cannon arm, but I have it, so I painted it. I had to enlarge the mounting hole a bit and then for security I dropped a magnet into it and magnatized the arm on the dread body.








And here are the rest of the weapons available for it so far.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Purple is back =-( Great models, Great Ideas, Just the dread is a lil purple.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

Yeah I know I know, I haven't been updating this work log. I've been rather pissed with GamesWorkshop of late, largely because of their new trade agreements but more so because of their bs reasoning they gave to justify their new rules. That coupled with their increasing pricing is largely forcing me out of the hobby at least out of the levels I've been at over the last couple years. But I have been working on my Blood Ravens.The weather around here finally decided to stop being Winter and get into Spring so the.... I've honestly lost count of how many models I had sitting on my shelf waiting to be primed. It's 2 drop pods, 1 biker, 3 land speeders, 3 attack bikes, 5 Terminators, a land raider, Techmarine and 11 Assault Marines all sitting on my shelf waiting to be primed, and with the temperatures ranging between 35 and 50 for the last month priming just hasn't been an option but... finally Virginia decided "Okay I'm ready for spring!" and brought in the correct seasonal temperatures of 75ish. So I was able to prime. Well some of my stuff anyway. I ran out of primer...

But I did manage to get 1 drop pod, 3 land speeders, 1 biker, and the 3 attack bikes primed.


You can see the lower frames of the land speeders mounted on the tooth picks with the central computer console for the drop pod on the corner of the Styrofoam block. I only partially assembled the land speeders and mounted them on tooth pick this way purposefully to make painting them easier. Easier in that I can get at the interior details and then assemble. You can see the legs of the marines have been painted all the way down to the ankles.


I ran into one little hickup with the land speeders though and it is a minor one, though worth noting. See I got 2 single Land Speeders, and the Dark Angles Raven Wing battalion box set to get the third. Well the Land Speeder in the Raven Wing box is the older design of land speeders so I've effectively got two different models. It's not a huge problem, but it has created a few minor planning issues. For instance the newer version of the land speeder allows you to build the lower section of the entire Speeder body and then apply the top of the body to that. if you look at the land speeder body on the right you see how the seat backs are attached to the bottom of the speeder, but on the left the seat backs are attached to the top portion. Like I said, not a huge problem just an annoyance.



So far I've only managed to paint the central console on for the drop pod. Nothing terribly note worthy here. But worth the picture. You can check out some of the other progress I've made on my blog.


----------

